# The most beautiful celebrity you know?



## BarryO

I thought you would never ask* A**lessandra Ambrosio!*


----------



## SargeMaximus

android654 said:


> I have to agree, she was absolutely gorgeous and stole my attention in that movie.
> 
> Might be the indecisiveness in me but I can't pick just one of anything.
> 
> Julianne Nicholson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milla Jovovich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some more but that's off the top of my head.


Yes, she's pretty amazing.

As for your picks, is that Jack Nicholson's daughter? I only really know Jovovich, and don't like her movies. Are you picking on looks alone?


----------



## android654

SargeMaximus said:


> Yes, she's pretty amazing.
> 
> As for your picks, is that Jack Nicholson's daughter? I only really know Jovovich, and don't like her movies. Are you picking on looks alone?


As far as I know she isn't, but she's got a pretty decent sized resume in indie films. 

Actually I was just going off the top of my head, but if there's something to be said in besides looks that makes thn 'beautiful" there's quite a bit. Like Jovovich being a pretty decent lyricist and musician while also being a very troubled person really serves well in drawing my attention.


----------



## Alumina

Will agree with you on Princess Diana. She is one of a kind.


----------



## SargeMaximus

android654 said:


> As far as I know she isn't, but she's got a pretty decent sized resume in indie films.
> 
> Actually I was just going off the top of my head, but if there's something to be said in besides looks that makes thn 'beautiful" there's quite a bit. Like Jovovich being a pretty decent lyricist and musician while also being a very troubled person really serves well in drawing my attention.


I had no idea she was a musician, that's cool. And troubled soul to boot? Crazy. What is it about troubled souls that draws people's attention?



Alumina said:


> Will agree with you on Princess Diana. She is one of a kind.


You mean "she WAS one of a kind" don't you? Or do you know something we don't?


----------



## lizzyxo

Kim Kardashian
people may hate this but I just love the way she embraces her curves and she is just so beautiful to me!!! DREAM BODY/ girl crush.


----------



## Alumina

SargeMaximus said:


> You mean "she WAS one of a kind" don't you? Or do you know something we don't?



Maybe.


----------



## firedell

Leighton Meester










Holland Roden










Jensen Ackles












David Boreanaz


----------



## LittleOrange

Beyonce, Kate Winslet, Anne Hathaway...


----------



## android654

SargeMaximus said:


> I had no idea she was a musician, that's cool. And troubled soul to boot? Crazy. What is it about troubled souls that draws people's attention?


I have no idea but it's magnetic to me. Perhaps not a healthy thing but it's true.


----------



## Moon Pix

Phoebe Cates









I don't know why its displaying like that but hey ho... Id like the beautiful Pheebs bigger!:happy:


----------



## SargeMaximus

android654 said:


> I have no idea but it's magnetic to me. Perhaps not a healthy thing but it's true.


Perhaps it just makes them more human and accessible.


----------



## perfectcircle

android654 said:


> I have to agree, she was absolutely gorgeous and stole my attention in that movie.
> 
> Might be the indecisiveness in me but I can't pick just one of anything.
> 
> Julianne Nicholson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milla Jovovich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some more but that's off the top of my head.


By far the sexiest picks of this thread in my opinion.


----------



## perfectcircle

There's a certain time period where I just love Courtney Love's energy.


















I guess that isn't a secret though.


----------



## android654

adverseaffects said:


> There's a certain time period where I just love Courtney Love's energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that isn't a secret though.


People give her so much shit without even knowing the smallest thing about her work. She was a pretty damn talented musician. If you don't like _Pacific Coast Highway,_ then you don't know music.


----------



## CaptSwan

Here's my Top 3:

1) Michelle Pfeiffer; 










2) Debbie Harry










3) Melissa George (Fell for her on the first season of "In Treatment")











I'm starting to think I have a thing for blondes.


----------



## Devrim

<Charleze Theron

Although those I like may not be everyone's cup of tea,
I find that:
-Salma Hayek
-Sofia Vegara
-Emma Stone
-Kate Winslet
-Iman
-Jennifer Lawrence
-Scarlett Johansson
-Charleze Theron

^All Stunning to me

Though:
-Emma Stone
-Charleze Theron
-Jennifer Lawrence

^best of the lot haha xD


----------



## Jane the Ripper

I don't know many celebrities, so none


----------



## Faballion

Lilly Collins (Daughter of Phil Collins). I can't wait for TMI to come out!


----------



## Pyromaniac

Sienna Guillory









Keira Knightley









:bored:


----------



## greenghoul

Rachel Goswell - She's not really a "celebrity" like super famous or anything, but she's the most beautiful person ever in my opinion <3 I've had a crush on her since I was 13 or so









Bilinda Butcher








Ellen Page <3


----------



## kareem

Souad Hosni















































She was a resemblance of beauty, body and soul.


----------



## Lemmy Caution

Isabelle Adjani


----------



## Christie42476

Alexander Skarsgard:











Monica Belucci:


----------



## Emerald Legend

Mary Elizabeth Winstead. Those eyes..Jesus..


----------



## countrygirl90

*Madhuri Dixit *,the heart throb of Bollywood fans ,she is not only beautiful but is a good actor ,the way she dances its looks so mesmerizing ,breathtaking and divine , and her smile ,I can't help but look at screen unblinking whenever I watch her movies or dancing songs .she is a master in the art of dancing and stealing hearts of her fans :happy:.


----------



## bombsaway

My favourite female at the moment is Jessica Chastain:

















I've also always had a thing for Depp in Cry Baby:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

My choice is blatantly obvious. My gorgeous queen Kenzi-poo, Ksenia Solo. :blushed:


* *















There are no words. Just flawless.


----------



## daringcherry

Rose Byrne


----------



## neonolive

d


----------



## neonolive

Madhubala(above) Pakistani-Indian actress, in the 50's golden screen era


----------



## Alumina

bombsaway said:


> I've also always had a thing for Depp in Cry Baby:


Yeaaaaah


----------



## Killbain

Janel Moloney formerly of "The West Wing"


----------



## IndigoCopper

Brendon Urie. Oh I love him so, I love him so. He's so gifted, passionate, energetic, not to mention handsome...


----------



## SirDave

Linda Ronstat - beautiful face beautiful voice beautiful soul


----------



## ENTPfemme

Ben Barnes truly handsome:blushed::kitteh:


----------



## Symbolie

neonolive said:


> Madhubala(above) Pakistani-Indian actress, in the 50's golden screen era


Oh my God, You have my father's taste :kitteh:. He used to skip school to go watch her movies :laughing:


There are so many I cant decide.... maybe Angelina Jolie


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Just for emphasis:










Jesus have mercy. :blushed:


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

The very sophisticated Arlene Francis (from a tv game show, What's My Line?)! She's just so witty, intelligent, and comical. She may not be a super model, but I find her really beautiful as soon as she talks-- she's just so charming. She's definitely not a stereotypical 50s woman. 

Other people:

Audrey Hepburn
Pam Grier
Zoeey Deschanel
Christina Hendricks
Charlotte Gainsbourg
Bjork


----------



## angeleyes

Bardot and Hepburn


----------

